# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Khoe máy tiện mini Nga

## hardfarmer

Chưa lau chùi gì, nguyên bản từ kho.

----------

EL.Madework, fucBD, Luyến, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Nhiêu thóc đấy cụ?

----------


## hardfarmer

Khoe thôi bác ơi, tôi mới tậu được, để dành thỉnh thoảng mang ra ngắm.

----------


## solero

Thì em thèm, em hỏi xem hết tầm bao lúa để em chuẩn bị ấy mà. Chẹp chẹp ...

----------


## Luyến

Em cũng có 1 cái ichang. Cái của em visme hơi bị zơ. Bác mua ở đâu vậy.

----------


## hardfarmer

Ông anh tình cờ tìm được rồi mang về cho, tôi cũng chưa biết ông ấy tìm được ở đâu.

----------


## voicoi365

Mình cũng đang tìm máy tiện mini giống thế này, hàng Nga hoặc Nhật. Ai có alo nhé : 0985205886, tp HCM

----------


## fucBD

Tốt  hơn hàng China nhieu
Mình cũng đang tìm mua - Cụ có bán kg?

----------


## luuhaohiep

> Thì em thèm, em hỏi xem hết tầm bao lúa để em chuẩn bị ấy mà. Chẹp chẹp ...


mình có một em y chang vậy 0938241030 GIÁ 10 củ ạ

----------


## luuhaohiep

> Tốt  hơn hàng China nhieu
> Mình cũng đang tìm mua - Cụ có bán kg?


tôi có mot em y chang vậy 10 trieu 0938241030

----------


## Sadsky

M có con máy tiện này của nhật 8tr. M ở hn ai cần lh: 01668866585

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## hoanghoavt84

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

